# Center Mass Lasers?? What's up with them?



## HiVel (Sep 5, 2014)

I have seen some ads for Center Mass lasers in green and red. They appear to spread several dots around on the target area. I do not see any advantage to these. Why would they be better than a good bright, sighted in dot laser? 

Like to hear some info on these as I am shopping for a another laser for a pistol now.
Thanks


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well it may just be a marketing scheme to sell something different, but it seems like it would be a personal preference issue. I'm not much for lasers on pistols for defense. I don't see how you would be able to use it effectively and consistently in many defense scenarios given they are generally over within 2-3 seconds. But to each his own.


----------

